# Puppy yelping when picked up?



## 89MazzaUK (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey there guys,

My puppy is a 2 month old Cocker Spaniel, Male, called Frank.

This evening, all of a sudden, he started yelping when picked up - this is totally out of the ordinary. You see, he's supposed to stay downstairs, the reason being, he's too afraid to walk back down them himself, so we've had to carry him down - he loved it, he'd climb onto my shoulder and hold on himself as I took him back down, I actually think he felt it was more a game than anything.

Anyways, he'd been to the vet today, while I was working, his weight is spot on, and he is a healthy dog - is what I was told. But all of a sudden he's started yelping - he's not physically hurt I'm sure, we've bveen with him all day.

I do know, however, I heard my Mum catch him stealing the cats biscuits (I have told her to move them away when Ché (our cat) has decided to leave his food, as he tends to do.) - and he's also aparently helped himself to some leftovers (sausages, and a chip or two aparently) that my Mum, again, had left in reach of him. He's had diahrreha (sorry, can't spell that) for a few days, but it's pretty much passed now, infact, unfortunatly he missed the targer earlier, but I noticed it was 100% solid - a healthy looking poo.

I was wondering if he might be bloated?, have indigestion?, or something like that? From the rubbish he's eaten.

I'm a new dog owner. And extremely worried. Yes, he'll be visiting the vets again tomorrow if he's still crying, I just wanted some advice.

Thankyou for your time,

Matt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Was it dry food and how much was eaten, does a stomach seem swollen.
If it was my puppy, I would be at the vet tonight


----------



## 89MazzaUK (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't you think I would if they were open? Or any emergency call outs available?

It was dry food.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rona is right - is his stomach at all swollen? I wonder what he went to the vet's for today. If it was a vaccination, he could have a sore spot which you have inadvertently touched.

Just my opinion, and you can disregard it if you want, but a dog of this age should not be going up or down stairs, it could damage his joints. And I wouldn't be walking down them with him on your shoulder either; supposing you were to fall and land on top of him?

If I were you I would put a baby gate across the bottom of the stairs until he is a little older.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

89MazzaUK said:


> Don't you think I would if they were open? Or any emergency call outs available?
> 
> It was dry food.


Why so defensive? There is always an emergency vet to be had somewhere, even if it means travelling a bit. If your own vet does not offer an emergency number, it might be worth finding an emergency vet number for future reference just in case. What if he broke his leg or something out of hours?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

As others have said stairs are a nono, he is probably safer not being upstairs at all then he cant fall down them either. Maybe he has stretched something going up them.

If he seems well when he is moving around and isnt bloated etc and still eating and drinking I would keep a close eye on him and see how he is tomorrow. If he is doing it tomorrow i would go to the vets again.


----------



## 89MazzaUK (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, at first we didn't expect him to be able to get up and down, we're getting a baby gate soon. Upstairs is supposed to be cat territory. He went to the vets for a vaccination, I have noticed stroking his back made him a little uncomfortable, but the next minute he was fine, seems on and off, picked him up a second ago, he didn't whelp, then had to move him while I made my bed up downstairs (Sleeping down there for training purposes, he sleeps next to me in his bed at the moment.) His stomach didn't seem out of the oridnary, I checked his teeth too - I heard tooth problems can cause a whole host of problems. He seems a little off himself. He usually comes running and follows me around, atm he doesn't seem to want too, but again, that seems to be on and off - if I were to say, "Frank, come here" or something, come to me, etc, he'd potter over, I did it a second ago, and nothing, just stared at me. But like I say, he was fine on and off, Mum went for a bath, and he was jumping up at the side of the bath as he does.

Very confused. Seems well one minute, unwell the next.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

My puppy doesnt yelp but he does sometimes need a break from the fussing or attention, is it possible that he is just trying to tell you to let him be for a moment?

No idea really if a pup would yelp to say this but if there doesnt seem to be any physical reason this is one thing that is another thought.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

my cocker spaniel sometimes yelps if I pick him up because he is showing his annoyance at being picked up. he's always done it. 

was he doing anything at the time, like playing, eating etc?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you probably touched a sore spot from the injection. It can also make them a bit off colour for a day or two, but phone the vet if you are worried, just to be sure.


----------



## 89MazzaUK (Jan 8, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> my cocker spaniel sometimes yelps if I pick him up because he is showing his annoyance at being picked up. he's always done it.
> 
> was he doing anything at the time, like playing, eating etc?


This I think maybe the case, he's not usually doing anything in particular, last night he yelped when I picked him up, he was asleep at that particular time, I was just trying to move him to his own bed as carefully as I could.

But I've noticed him becoming more boystrous, he's been humping his bed, and legs, he growls when you play tug of war with him now and all that - so perhaps he's just gaining his voice, and saying "No, don't pick me up, I'm not a baby anymore" or something.

This morning he's running around fine, just about to do the morning feed and take him out for a toilet trip - I'll see how that goes, I'm gonna take him to the vet as soon as I can today though as he's still yelping, best to be safe. But currently he's made his own way onto my lap, and has sat down for a nap it seems.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

89MazzaUK said:


> This I think maybe the case, he's not usually doing anything in particular, last night he yelped when I picked him up, he was asleep at that particular time, I was just trying to move him to his own bed as carefully as I could.
> 
> But I've noticed him becoming more boystrous, he's been humping his bed, and legs, he growls when you play tug of war with him now and all that - so perhaps he's just gaining his voice, and saying "No, don't pick me up, I'm not a baby anymore" or something.
> 
> This morning he's running around fine, just about to do the morning feed and take him out for a toilet trip - I'll see how that goes, I'm gonna take him to the vet as soon as I can today though as he's still yelping, best to be safe. But currently he's made his own way onto my lap, and has sat down for a nap it seems.


my dog also growls when playing tug of war, he's just having fun and playing.  Cocker spaniels are very vocal; whining, crying when you leave them; barking to alert you to strangers or passersby; whining if you pick them up or move them; growling when you are playing rough with them.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

89MazzaUK said:


> This I think maybe the case, he's not usually doing anything in particular, last night he yelped when I picked him up, *he was asleep at that particular time,* I was just trying to move him to his own bed as carefully as I could.


You could well have frightened him by picking him up when he was asleep. I know some people's dogs have started growling when they are disturbed from sleep. If he was on your bed or something and you wanted to move him, I'd have woken him up first and then tried.


----------

